# STRATEGIC MANAGEMENT in CONSTRUCTION الادارة الاستراتيجية في المقاولات



## ياسر التويتي (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

ان شاء الله انني سوف اوزودكم بكل ما عندي من مقالات ودراسه حالات واقعية.

حول الادارة الاستراتيجية في المقاولات, وكم لها اليوم من اهمية في ادارة الشركات.

وابداها بهذا المقال
واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع

ياسر التويتي
جامعة ليدز
ماجستير ادارة مقاولات دولية وهندسية
بريطانيا


----------



## النائف (23 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي المهندس ياسر
دائما مواضيعك مفيدة وقيمة وارجو ان تستمر 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسر التويتي (26 أغسطس 2006)

salamm to all 

This artical is about Strategic Management of Human Resources in Construction 


Yaser Altowaiti


----------



## النائف (26 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام وبالتوفيق
شكرا لك


----------



## احمد الديب (26 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكا لله خير


----------



## mena01234 (27 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع شيق جدا

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## oras (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## badreco_73 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على كل هذة المعلومات


----------



## م.مدني (6 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس الفاضل ياسر
تحية طيبة وبعد ... 

عندي اهتمام كبير بهذا الموضوع ، وأنزلت البحثين السابقين لقراءتهما ، ثم العودة للحديث معك على أساسها ..

لكن مبدئياً هل هذا هو تخصصك الدقيق !!

مع أطيب الأمنيات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا أخي

معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## Mu7ammad (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي الغالي دائما بتفيدنا بمشاركاتك...................


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (20 فبراير 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## CVLMASTER (22 فبراير 2007)

*الإدارة اللإستراتيجية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً أحب أن أنوه أن هذا الموضوع يعد أعد أهم الموضوعات علي الساحة الإدارية العالمية في الوقت الراهن، بالإضافة إلي موضوع تكنولوجيا المعلومات It
وللدخول لموضوع الإدارة الإستراتيجية يلزمك العديد من المهارات سنتكلم عنها لاحقاً


----------



## ehabebo84 (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmohamad (25 فبراير 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (15 مارس 2007)

الملفات لا يمكن تنزيلها 
ينزل ملف فارغ Clear.gif


----------



## ehabelg (17 مارس 2007)

الملفات لايتم تحميلها فى أغلب المشاركات 
فقط يتم تحميل ملف بامتداد Gif
رجاء الافادة و شكرا


----------



## خالد200007 (18 مارس 2007)

الملف فارغ


----------



## خالد200007 (18 مارس 2007)

لم استطع الحصول على الملف


----------



## khabini (20 مارس 2007)

ممكن حد يعيد تحميله


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير والى الامام وبالتوفيق
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## dica1011 (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جذيلا لكم جميعا انا عندى أمور كبيرة جديرة بأهتمام كل راغب فى التطوير وحاصل فيها على براءة اختراع مثل استخدام نظام الحماية الكاثودية لحماية المبانى الخرسانية الجديدة من التأكل 
وكذلك نظم العزل المائى والحرارى فى المناطق الحارة وعلاقتهما ببعضهما


----------



## جابر الاشعري (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## m_a_abbas (24 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور عليك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غراس (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات،ونتمنى المزيد،
وخاصة أني مقاول صغير وأحتاج إلى معرفة المزيد،
ولو تراسلني إذا ما في مانع afaq_decoration*********** 
وتقبل تحياتي.


----------



## m1a1 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور مع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## CVLMASTER (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو يامين (16 مايو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ونرجو ان تزودنا بالمزيد اذا سمحت


----------



## زهر الياسمين (28 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/عماد حمدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hleem (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله .... ارجو الاستمرار في هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mh702 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## atif53 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks and best regards


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (4 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much. and waiting for the next documents relats to strategic management especially in construction firm
note. i prepare a master theses in this field
thanx alot.


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## يسرى191 (18 مايو 2010)

موضوعاتك شحيحة جدا و قصيرة جدااااااا 
نريد مراجع كاملة او كتب كاملة او بلاش يا عم اعطينا نصيحة كويسة او اعمل recommendation لكتاب معين 
انا شايف صفحات من كتب و غير مجمعة و غير منظمة


----------



## firasmohammed (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا ابو عمار وبورك مسعاك وجزاك الله سبحانه واصحاب هذا المحل الطيب خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 مارس 2011)

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

thanx


----------

